# how much do you think this mares worth?



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ok so here my mare, its thesame mare i want critiqued,but i also want to know how much you would pay for her.

heres some info on her:
~ 10/11 years old
~ Thoroughbred
~ Mare
~ Has shown in her younger years
~ awsome trail horse
~ never been raced
~ was sold for $3500 when she was a 3 yr old
~ Chestnut with star,strip,and snip
~ is a bit cow hocked on her back feet but not enough to affect
anything
~ does side passes and neck reins
~ great ground manners and lunges well, knows walk, trot, canter, 
and jumps 3''
~beginner safe

well tell me how much you would pay for a horse like this, she was starved and is a rescue so yes she still is skinny and dosent have alot of muscle but i am going to work her more as the weather gets nicer.


~http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/Gingerismyhorseeyyy/M y%20Chestnut%20Horse/gingerrr.jpg

~http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/Gingerismyhorseeyyy/My Chestnut Horse/HPIM0033.jpg

~http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/Gingerismyhorseeyyy/My Chestnut Horse/HPIM0067.jpg

~http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/Gingerismyhorseeyyy/My Chestnut Horse/HPIM0070.jpg

~http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/Gingerismyhorseeyyy/My Chestnut Horse/HPIM0061-1.jpg

~http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/Gingerismyhorseeyyy/My Chestnut Horse/HPIM0066.jpg

~http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/Gingerismyhorseeyyy/My Chestnut Horse/HPIM0068.jpg

~http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/Gingerismyhorseeyyy/My Chestnut Horse/pic.jpg


tell me what you think!! thanks  [/url]


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone?? :roll:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't pay much over $500 for her but thats me.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

:shock: personally thats an insult because ive had tons of people telling me that she could EASILY be worth over $6000 once i get her in better condition. and i payed $600 for her.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I say between 1500 - 3000 might be paid average for her here. 

I think she looks pretty good. 

I think she is worth more that $500. 

With her beginner safe temperment and her disciplines, I think she would be popular with beginner riders and and children or families joining the horse community.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here should would only be worth about $1500-$2000. Conformation wise she is not best but if she has a good mind she would make a great kids horse.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

you haven't had ginger long, correct? 

I'm not good at pricing horses, but i would say between the 3,000-5,000. Yes, she doesn't have the perfect confirmation, but who does?

Also, she has had show expierence, has trail miles under her belt (or would it be girth  ) She does have great ground manners, thats a plus especially if she's going to be someone's first horse. She also is a TB that jumps and i'm sure could do dressage and stuff. (maybe not competitively, but for pleasure or stuff) And she is also beginner safe. I say that's a huge thing for someone looking for their first horse.

I've been looking for a nice beginner type horse (to have when family comes up) and i'm looking in the $2,500 range, and couldn't find anything! As soon as i bumped up the price to $4,000 i started finding some.

Do you want to sell her, or just get an idea?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ehh its neck >_<


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't see much wrong with her neck besides how it connects with her higher withers. I think its typical with higher-withered horses. Blu might be similar as well.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> you haven't had ginger long, correct?
> 
> I'm not good at pricing horses, but i would say between the 3,000-5,000. Yes, she doesn't have the perfect confirmation, but who does?
> 
> ...


i wasnt looking to sell her. i jsut got her in December, shes my 2nd horse [my first horse was a QH/Appy with just about endless energy, oh boy] i am a beginner and she suits me well. 

thanks! keep the prices coming


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

She looks great for a rescued horse!! Good job!! She will look even better with some good conditioning. It is so hard to find a good beginner safe horse. People spend so much money for this! I personally just bought a 17 year old red dunn gelding that is the ugliest horse I've ever seen but is BOMBPROOF. That's what I needed to teach my 7 year old how to ride. I paid way too much for him but he is safe, safe, safe!!

When she gets a little more weight on and gets some exercise you will all see that this is one lovely horse.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> :shock: personally thats an insult because ive had tons of people telling me that she could EASILY be worth over $6000 once i get her in better condition. and i payed $600 for her.



That's what my opinion was. And I was talking about the exact condition and shape and muscling she is in now. But I personally go for Quarter Horses. If your going to get insulted by opinions then you probably shouldn't ask peoples opinions on your horse.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

^ No, it would be nice if you would take other peoples feelings and beliefs in mind with respect...JMO *shrug*


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

She looks great for a rescued horse!! Good job!! She will look even better with some good conditioning. It is so hard to find a good beginner safe horse. People spend so much money for this! I personally just bought a 17 year old red dunn gelding that is the ugliest horse I've ever seen but is BOMBPROOF. That's what I needed to teach my 7 year old how to ride. I paid way too much for him but he is safe, safe, safe!!

When she gets a little more weight on and gets some exercise you will all see that this is one lovely horse.


> thanks!!! im actually lucky to have her. she was for sale on www.horsetopia.com for $1000 [and was wayyyy skinnier then she is in these pics i just posted]. but then she ran into a fence cutting her neck (yea her only pasture mate was taken out of the pasture and she of course flipped, lol) but in the long run i got her for only $600. then i had people telling me shes deff. not 100% Thoroughbred. im like what? she looks like one to me. and they go "no no shes part Standardbred too just look at her neck" im like u all are crazy shes just skinny thats all and to proove them wrong i found out her fathers a TB stud named Locomotion and her moms a TB polo pony so its all good here
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else? :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> ^ No, it would be nice if you would take other peoples feelings and beliefs in mind with respect...JMO *shrug*



were you talking about harlee rides horses or me?


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

She looks alot like my horse did when I got her..But if she is as loving and caring as she says it is almost like my horse ha ha ha..I paid $1,500 for my girl and she was basically going to starve to death and had horrible feet and you couldn't even tell she was a chestnut!!!! But after about a year and a half she is now easily worth $10,000 and she hasn't even reached her max yet...

So the price I would give your horse would be around $3500-$4500 because she is BEGINNER SAFE!!!!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> ^ No, it would be nice if you would take other peoples feelings and beliefs in mind with respect...JMO *shrug*


Again. If someone is going to ask for opinions, they better not have standards set or at least should expect the least. Not everyone thinks every horse is the dandiest little thing, and I happen to be one of those people. ASK FOR MY OPINION, EXPECT TO GET IT, BUT DON'T EXPECT IT TO BE EVERYTHING YOU WANT IT TO BE.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Whoa, Harlee. Calm down. When people are asking for critiques, yes, they should expect to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly. BUT in saying that they do not need to be pounded by the "ugly" quite so much. Please stop getting so defensive and remember why we are all here. Was that sugar coated enough for you?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

ahearn said:


> Whoa, Harlee. Calm down. When people are asking for critiques, yes, they should expect to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly. BUT in saying that they do not need to be pounded by the "ugly" quite so much. Please stop getting so defensive and remember why we are all here. Was that sugar coated enough for you?


I'm not even pounding them. I gave her reasoning she asked for. And its my opinion I'm entitled to it. Let it go. My opinion is just ugly I guess. And if it wasn't what you all wanted to hear. I'm dearly sorry. Sugar coated enough?


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I will not let you hijack this post by your antics. This person was merely wanting some opinions on her horse. I can really see why so many people here get angry with you. 


Please respectfully ignore any more of these types of posts.

Gingerrrr, I am so sorry I got sucked in to this nonsense.It is not in my nature to argue. I just hate when I see people (and their horse) attacked.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ahearn said:


> I will not let you hijack this post by your antics. This person was merely wanting some opinions on her horse. I can really see why so many people here get angry with you.
> 
> 
> Please respectfully ignore any more of these types of posts.
> ...


yea me too its kind of an insult when people tell you that your horse has a huge head and is only worth $500 but it was his opinion i ges...


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> ahearn said:
> 
> 
> > I will not let you hijack this post by your antics. This person was merely wanting some opinions on her horse. I can really see why so many people here get angry with you.
> ...


Wait wait? Antics? Explain to me my antics? And I never said her head was bad or anything. I wasn't meaning to insult you in any way first off. My horse has a big head. Secondly, not being snoody, I'm a girl. And also I didn't say exactly 500. I think you paid a good price *for the condition she was currently in.* I also said with muscling she would look better meaning I would give you more. In her current condition I personally, wouldn't pay too much for her. But that's because I'm big into Quarter Horses and I'm not into Tbs. So I'm not attacking anyone and you can go through anything I have said about your horse and you will realize I have already said this. And I do recall saying your horse is cute.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Personally i don't that horse is too pretty myself. I agree with Harlee it has a large head. Too large for its neck. Harlee isn't getting mad. She is trying to explain something you all arn't getting. People are allowed to state their opinion. Her opinion was that it was ugly. Could she have said it nicer? Yes. Did she *have* too? No.

Your horse is ugly to me. Does that mean its going to be ugly to the next person? No. Thats why its called a opinion. Im not saying i have the prettiest horses in the world, i'd be the first to tell you i have some ugly horses that are crap. Do i get mad when people are point blank about it? No. Because thats their *opinion*


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, I thought I would need to go back and apologize, Harlee, but no need. You did say "Personally, I would not pay anything more than $500"...and you DID NOT say the horse was cute, or that with more conditioning you'd pay more. Just thought I'd clear that up for you! :wink: 

All in all you might have been thinking all of that, but it did not come out in your words. That's kind-of the bad thing about sitting behind a computer and typing things out. People take what you are writing in a different way. After reading some of my posts to you, I can see why some would be upset with me. They sounded rude and I do apologize for that.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

ahearn said:


> Well, I thought I would need to go back and apologize, Harlee, but no need. You did say "Personally, I would not pay anything more than $500"...and you DID NOT say the horse was cute, or that with more conditioning you'd pay more. Just thought I'd clear that up for you! :wink:
> 
> All in all you might have been thinking all of that, but it did not come out in your words. That's kind-of the bad thing about sitting behind a computer and typing things out. People take what you are writing in a different way. After reading some of my posts to you, I can see why some would be upset with me. They sounded rude and I do apologize for that.


Actually if you go to critique her mare other post yadda yadda. I did say she was cute.


EDIT- And also its basically common sense that your going to pay more for a horse with better conformation right? So obviously I would pay more if her conformation was better.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ahearn said:


> Well, I thought I would need to go back and apologize, Harlee, but no need. You did say "Personally, I would not pay anything more than $500"...and you DID NOT say the horse was cute, or that with more conditioning you'd pay more. Just thought I'd clear that up for you! :wink:
> 
> All in all you might have been thinking all of that, but it did not come out in your words. That's kind-of the bad thing about sitting behind a computer and typing things out. People take what you are writing in a different way.



i agree 100% with you.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> ahearn said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, Harlee. Calm down. When people are asking for critiques, yes, they should expect to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly. BUT in saying that they do not need to be pounded by the "ugly" quite so much. Please stop getting so defensive and remember why we are all here. Was that sugar coated enough for you?
> ...



I did say I was sorry.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> ahearn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I thought I would need to go back and apologize, Harlee, but no need. You did say "Personally, I would not pay anything more than $500"...and you DID NOT say the horse was cute, or that with more conditioning you'd pay more. Just thought I'd clear that up for you! :wink:
> ...


i do recall you saying she was cute and all but u DID NOT say that if she was conditioned you would pay more for her and you did say that i would pay nomore then $500 for her.
just thought i would help you get your facts straight :roll:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i just thought i would ask everyone to remember this is a friendly forum. a lot of what is being said here certainly isnt friendly


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

But then again you people _are_ getting mad at her for being so point blank. Thats nothing for her to be sorry for, nor you to get mad about.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Personally I wouldn't pay much over $500 for her but thats me.


Nope, I didn't say only $500. I said much more.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

This may not have been made perfectly clear, but we are going to make it so. This is the Critique forum, not the Opinion forum. The difference is that a request for a critique invites constructive criticism, while a request for opinions invites everything else. 

If your critique cannot benefit the solicitor, either by giving praise where praise is due or by pointing out something that may benefit the solicitor and is within the solicitor's control, it is inappropriate. 

Thanks,
Admin


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

ahearn said:


> Well, I thought I would need to go back and apologize, Harlee, but no need. You did say "Personally, I would not pay anything more than $500"...and you DID NOT say the horse was cute, or that with more conditioning you'd pay more. Just thought I'd clear that up for you! :wink:
> 
> All in all you might have been thinking all of that, but it did not come out in your words. That's kind-of the bad thing about sitting behind a computer and typing things out. People take what you are writing in a different way. After reading some of my posts to you, I can see why some would be upset with me. They sounded rude and I do apologize for that.


And I never said that I said I would pay more I said "meaning I would pay more."


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> ahearn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I thought I would need to go back and apologize, Harlee, but no need. You did say "Personally, I would not pay anything more than $500"...and you DID NOT say the horse was cute, or that with more conditioning you'd pay more. Just thought I'd clear that up for you! :wink:
> ...


Harlee rides horses! can you just stop carrying on with this?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Administrator said:


> This may not have been made perfectly clear, but we are going to make it so. This is the Critique forum, not the Opinion forum. The difference is that a request for a critique invites constructive criticism, while a request for opinions invites everything else.
> 
> If your critique cannot benefit the solicitor, either by giving praise where praise is due or by pointing out something that may benefit the solicitor and is within the solicitor's control, it is inappropriate.
> 
> ...


Yes, but, did she not ask how much I and everyone else thinks the horse would be worth? I also told her. They ask why I think that, well of course it's only courteous to clear things up. And I'm sorry that not everyone agreed with me. There isn't really anything about this question that I, myself think there is praise due.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm just trying to clarify myself.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I'm just trying to clarify myself.


okay well we get the picture i still dont see why i should agree with you but hey i dont care its over stop carrying on with it.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Yes, but, did she not ask how much I and everyone else thinks the horse would be worth? I also told her. They ask why I think that, well of course it's only courteous to clear things up. And I'm sorry that not everyone agreed with me. There isn't really anything about this question that I, myself think there is praise due.


I understand and was not talking about your posts in particular. We want to see an end to the conflict that has arisen in the Critique forum generally as of late. If that means restricting the types of critiques that members can ask for then unfortunately that may just be what we have to do. In this instance, asking how much a horse is worth invites opinions of its flaws, because without them any figures offered would not have a basis.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not very good at this lol but I think she looks about $1500 to $2000. Lol everyone said my horse was $500 too but I paid $1200 and I would pay more becuase she's perfect for me! I like your mare! She looks like she could be a good hunter! :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

she looks very sweet but conformation wise she doesnt look that great. but you said she was starved and you can see she has little muscle tone at the moment and a lot can change with muscle tone. she does look a little too high in the rump and her neck looks a little too short and it has that funny way of meeting the withers but with exercise and muscle tone she should get a nice crest which would help that problem out 

in my area a this horse would prob go for anywhere between $500 & $800. im not trying to be mean in saying that its just how it is around here  i think though that if you keep putting the time in and get her going with some training in the discipline of your choice you could easily up the value on here though 

p.s. she does look like a sweetheart


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She has a sway back and is higher at the hindquarter than the wither, so unless she was a great school horse, I couldn't see paying a whole ton for her. I'm sure she has a great personality, I'm just judging purely by conformation.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

horse_luver4e said:


> I'm not very good at this lol but I think she looks about $1500 to $2000. Lol everyone said my horse was $500 too but I paid $1200 and I would pay more becuase she's perfect for me! I like your mare! She looks like she could be a good hunter! :wink:


Thanks!! to me your Paint looks sooooo beautiful. honestly i think she/he one of the prettyest ive ever seen. and dont listen to them solid pants are just as beautiful as tobaino and overo paints. [sorry i dont know how to spell em]


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Gingerrrrr said:


> horse_luver4e said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not very good at this lol but I think she looks about $1500 to $2000. Lol everyone said my horse was $500 too but I paid $1200 and I would pay more becuase she's perfect for me! I like your mare! She looks like she could be a good hunter! :wink:
> ...


Lol, thanx!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

horse_luver4e said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> > horse_luver4e said:
> ...



no problem  whats the backround on your horse, what do you do with her?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm training her for Jumping, Reining, and Dressage. Lol weird combo!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

horse_luver4e said:


> I'm training her for Jumping, Reining, and dressage. Lol weird combo!


lol thats cool. my mare at the moment is only 14.3hh but honestly is alot taller. my old pony was was 14.3hh i think she lost alot of muscle when she was starved because she is alot bigger then 14.3hh i know but when i measured her she only came out to be 14.3 i was like wut?? lol


----------



## LinRodeo (Jan 30, 2008)

Indeed, what a lucky horse to have been rescued. Keep up the good work. Judging from the pics looks like you're doing a swell job with her, and such a sweet face she has.

She should be priceless to you! Does it really matter how much she's worth.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm w/ Harlee & Delete on this one.




.Delete. said:


> Personally i don't that horse is too pretty myself. I agree with Harlee it has a large head. Too large for its neck. Harlee isn't getting mad. She is trying to explain something you all arn't getting. People are allowed to state their opinion. Her opinion was that it was ugly. Could she have said it nicer? Yes. Did she *have* too? No.
> 
> Your horse is ugly to me. Does that mean its going to be ugly to the next person? No. Thats why its called a opinion. Im not saying i have the prettiest horses in the world, i'd be the first to tell you i have some ugly horses that are crap. Do i get mad when people are point blank about it? No. Because thats their *opinion*


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

In my area, you can find tb's all over. I personally do not think that she has very good conformation, and even though she is beginner safe... like I said in my area, tb's are way too common. I think you could sell her for probably $1000, maybe $2500 to a lesson barn.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im not looking to sell her i was just curious becuase i only bought her for $600 and people have told me that she could easily sell for $6000 so i was jsut wondering everyone elses opinion.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i think $1000. in the condition she is in now.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone else? :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone else??


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey there

Im from QLD Australia, i could easily say she would sell for 800-1000 atm... although she has alot of potential, and could easily be worth alot. 
She is very sweet


----------

